# New to contracting



## J&Smccomas (Oct 2, 2012)

Hi thank you contract talk for the help, first I wanted to start off saying I'm starting a general contracting business with my brother. We have a family commercial business (painting) but I was curious how do I start a contract with home builders? I would have legit subcontractors from my family history of commercial business. Hope to be succufuel like all the other general contractors out there! Negative and postive comments are much appreciated . Thank you


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

If your a painter, why does your trade say GC?

Join an HBA and pitch home builders there.


----------



## J&Smccomas (Oct 2, 2012)

Thank you! Well it's my dads business , don't talk to him much and I'm not a "painter" my dad side of the family is but I'm trying do as much as I can with out him.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Sorry, totally blipped the first sentence. 

What kind of contracts do you want to land with builders?


----------



## J&Smccomas (Oct 2, 2012)

Gc?


----------



## J&Smccomas (Oct 2, 2012)

Well I'll have painting cover with 3 generation experience , and hopefully have this one Plumbing company with a contract that's friends withMy dads. I want to try to keep it basic . I want to findA fence company, I kinda want to stay away from roofing.. I Hope to meet some flooring people so really I have painting cover And potentialy plumbing . Whats your business?


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Im a builder and remodeler.

So you want to contract as a GC or for a GC?


----------



## J&Smccomas (Oct 2, 2012)

Sorry I'm still new to builder vocab words, what exactly is GC ? And if I did work for GC and didn't what's the difference? Probably stupid question for you. New fish to the business world.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

You are looking to be a sub to a GC?


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Gc =general contractor


----------



## J&Smccomas (Oct 2, 2012)

Be a GC not work for one! Sorry


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

J&Smccomas said:


> Sorry I'm still new to builder vocab words, what exactly is GC ? And if I did work for GC and didn't what's the difference? Probably stupid question for you. New fish to the business world.



In California:
B - General Building Contractor
Business & Professions Code
Division 3, Chapter 9. Contractors, Article 4. Classifications

7057. (a) Except as provided in this section, a general building contractor is a contractor whose principal contracting business is in connection with any structure built, being built, or to be built, for the support, shelter, and enclosure of persons, animals, chattels, or movable property of any kind, requiring in its construction the use of at least two unrelated building trades or crafts, or to do or superintend the whole or any part thereof.

This does not include anyone who merely furnishes materials or supplies under Section 7045 without fabricating them into, or consuming them in the performance of the work of the general building contractor.

(b) A general building contractor may take a prime contract or a subcontract for a framing or carpentry project. However, a general building contractor shall not take a prime contract for any project involving trades other than framing or carpentry unless the prime contract requires at least two unrelated building trades or crafts other than framing or carpentry, or unless the general building contractor holds the appropriate license classification or subcontracts with an appropriately licensed specialty contractor to perform the work. A general building contractor shall not take a subcontract involving trades other than framing or carpentry, unless the subcontract requires at least two unrelated trades or crafts other than framing or carpentry, or unless the general building contractor holds the appropriate license classification. The general building contractor may not count framing or carpentry in calculating the two unrelated trades necessary in order for the general building contractor to be able to take a prime contract or subcontract for a project involving other trades.

(c) No general building contractor shall contract for any project that includes the "C-16" Fire Protection classification as provided for in Section 7026.12 or the "C-57" Well Drilling classification as provided for in Section 13750.5 of the Water Code, unless the general building contractor holds the specialty license, or subcontracts with the appropriately licensed specialty contractor.

(Amended by Stats. 1997, Chapter 812 (SB 857).)


----------



## Doctor Handyman (Mar 13, 2012)

You gave away our secret password Matt.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

J&Smccomas said:


> Sorry I'm still new to builder vocab words, what exactly is GC ? And if I did work for GC and didn't what's the difference? Probably stupid question for you. New fish to the business world.


You've been associated with the construction industry for how long?:whistling

I know a lot of doctor vocab but it don't make me a MD....:laughing:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Btw otoh the gcs on ct usually treat the ops pretty decent so its ok.


----------



## J&Smccomas (Oct 2, 2012)

Don't forget I don't associate with my dad as much. Lol I want to have contract with business and pitch them to home builders. So does that make me "GC" ?


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

J&Smccomas said:


> Don't forget I don't associate with my dad as much. Lol I want to have contract with business and pitch them to home builders. So does that make me "GC" ?


What do you want to do for home builders?

Site work
Foundations
Utilities
Framing
Plumbing
Finish
etc


----------



## J&Smccomas (Oct 2, 2012)

Well as far GC , I want to do painting , fencing, and plumbing. Good start?


----------



## J&Smccomas (Oct 2, 2012)

Site work= landscaping ???? If so I have friend does legit landscaping also


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

What state are you in?


----------



## J&Smccomas (Oct 2, 2012)

BamBamm5144 said:


> Roofing,siding,gutters,windows. We've built a few garages too.


I bet you do really good with roofing!


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

It has its day but there are also hundreds of guys around here who do it without any insurances making it very difficult.


----------



## J&Smccomas (Oct 2, 2012)

BamBamm5144 said:


> It has its day but there are also hundreds of guys around here who do it without any insurances making it very difficult.


If you were going to put a new roof on a house a basic size house how much would you charge? What's the total for all your materials ? And how much do you try to profit on a roof job?


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

J&Smccomas said:


> If you were going to put a new roof on a house a basic size house how much would you charge? What's the total for all your materials ? And how much do you try to profit on a roof job?


If charge a lot and materials vary. I've had 15k in materials and 1k in materials.

My target is 30% profit.


----------



## Andrew6127 (Aug 14, 2012)

JS.

As someone that is fairly new and not a contractor (yet..), I've been bouncing from crew to crew the last couple months trying to find out where I fit and what I want my focus to be on. This is something you need to do first, trying to cover all bases just smells like a very bad idea to me. You need to earn your stripes in one discipline IMO. The best way to do this as far as I've been told by a few older guys around this site is starting at the bottom. 

Let's just say for conversation sake you wanted to build homes from the ground up. You really need to start as a laborer. Why? Well if you are the guy running the job and you never were a grunt, how the hell do you know the grunt is doing his job? If you were never a framer, how the hell do you know if your framers are doing their jobs? 

Like I said I probably have no place from a trades person standpoint on this because I'm green myself, however I know enough about business to know that if you're the guy at the top you damn sure better know what the guys at the bottom and the middle are doing (and make sure they are doing it right). 

I'm currently 32 years old and had zero experience with doing anything construction related outside of odd jobs and helping friends/family with home projects and I think it'd be disrespectful to the trade(s) to assume after framing two houses that I should try and obtain my builder's license. 

I have set a goal for myself that by the time I am 40, I'm working for myself and not someone else. 

That gives me 8 years to learn how to be a good carpenter and how the business works. If I can do it ahead of schedule....good news for me, however I know nothing happens overnight and those that do will fall flat on their face. 

Just keep the positive energy and work for someone else for a while. Hone your skills, save your money, for god's sake carry a small note pad in your pocket (I do), some might laugh but if you think you'll remember everything you're lying to yourself. 

Keep your head up, learn, take notes, bust your  .....and you will get there. 

Don't let nay sayers get you down but make sure you are educated in the steps you're taking as a pro.


----------



## J&Smccomas (Oct 2, 2012)

Andrew6127 said:


> JS.
> 
> As someone that is fairly new and not a contractor (yet..), I've been bouncing from crew to crew the last couple months trying to find out where I fit and what I want my focus to be on. This is something you need to do first, trying to cover all bases just smells like a very bad idea to me. You need to earn your stripes in one discipline IMO. The best way to do this as far as I've been told by a few older guys around this site is starting at the bottom.
> 
> ...


I want to get my license and learn from the best from uncle he can show me how to
Do it! This is very true! Thank you


----------



## CJ21 (Aug 11, 2007)

If you have a dad in construction why dont you stay with em. Being a GC is a tall order.


----------



## CJ21 (Aug 11, 2007)

Andrew, if you dont know to how frame after doing two houses, you must not be a fast learner. Not trying to be rude.


----------



## J&Smccomas (Oct 2, 2012)

CJ21 said:


> If you have a dad in construction why dont you stay with em. Being a GC is a tall order.


I'm not as close to my dad, it's kinda learn on your own thing :/ what kind of work do you do?


----------



## Andrew6127 (Aug 14, 2012)

CJ21 said:


> Andrew, if you dont know to how frame after doing two houses, you must not be a fast learner. Not trying to be rude.



Hmmmm....I didn't say anything about not knowing how to frame after two houses....I said after framing two houses it'd be kind of dumb to try and be a builder. 

Make more sense now?


----------



## CJ21 (Aug 11, 2007)

I went to trade school for 2 years, and got a degree in building construction technology. I am 29 years old and looking at going into business for myself. I do carpentry work mostly but I can build cabinets and furniture as well.


----------



## J&Smccomas (Oct 2, 2012)

CJ21 said:


> I went to trade school for 2 years, and got a degree in building construction technology. I am 29 years old and looking at going into business for myself. I do carpentry work mostly but I can build cabinets and furniture as well.


What state are you in?


----------



## Tylerwalker32 (Jun 27, 2011)

J&Smccomas said:


> What state are you in?


Look on their profiles it covers that question.


----------



## JSM_CC (Jul 25, 2012)

Tylerwalker32 said:


> Look on their profiles it covers that question.


Not in the android app.


----------



## CJ21 (Aug 11, 2007)

Montgomery,AL.


----------



## CJ21 (Aug 11, 2007)

Andrew6127 said:


> Hmmmm....I didn't say anything about not knowing how to frame after two houses....I said after framing two houses it'd be kind of dumb to try and be a builder.
> 
> Make more sense now?


It depends on how you feel about your skills.


----------



## Andrew6127 (Aug 14, 2012)

CJ21 said:


> It depends on how you feel about your skills.


Whatever you say cap'n trade school.


----------



## summithomeinc (Jan 3, 2011)

I just hope the OP doesn't plan on learning to be a GC at the exspense of his customers. That's what it looks like to me. My advice, Go get a real job and learn your trade, Then after you actually know something go to work for yourself. 

I'm about tired of bidding against the nieghbors cousins friend. They painted grannies fence post, rebuilt the out house, and installed a battery operated lantern. Now they are a painter, carpenter, plumber, and electrician.... em


----------



## CJ21 (Aug 11, 2007)

I am not trying to mean Andrew. I am just stating what I am thinking.


----------



## Andrew6127 (Aug 14, 2012)

CJ21 said:


> I am not trying to mean Andrew. I am just stating what I am thinking.


CJ that's fine dude, I'm all about speaking ones mind. Freedom of speech and all that. 

That was just my way of saying I'm not arguing with you. No offense taken.


----------

